# John Deere 410 Backhoe



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay Hay talk, I apologize, I realize its not a "farm tractor", but you all have helped me out before.. So here goes.. The opportunity has presented itself for me to purchase this machine, I have googled and done a little research but honestly haven't found much as far as value. What I know about the machine is, it has been on my neighbors farm for at least 20 years, not sure about the history before that. It is always stored inside, maintenance wise, oil changes and a fuel filter every now and then, also has had a hydraulic fluid change around 5 years ago. When something broke, he fixed it, he is an old-timer though and the way he operated was to not spend allot on maintenance if something wasn't presenting a major problem. Machine has two "newer" front tires. As far as use, he tinkered around with it, sawed wood, cleared brush etc.... Nothing heavy for sure, always run at about half throttle, again, just the way he did things. Machine has been parked in his building for a little over two years, last weekend we put fresh fuel in it and a new battery and it literally fired right up... Seems to run like it should, does not smoke allot and the hour meter has a little over two thousand on it, not sure if it still works and sure its turned over... I have no idea what this would be worth, my mechanic is coming out in a few days to look it over and try in give me an idea.

Attached are a few pictures.



















While I wait I thought I would ask you guys. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Good 'ol hoe! 14' dig depth as I recall. Guy I rent hay ground from has one and I helped a work buddy buy another one about 6-7 years ago.

I used the hay ground hoe for several weeks poppin' out tree stumps and clearing brush. Plenty of power and responsive hydraulics (even with worn pins).

The hoe is heavy enough that, with a bit of wet ground, you'll have to use the brakes to maneuver the front end around. 'Course if you're workin in wet, sloppy conditions it really helps to have rear chains on the machine, too. It'll get stuck and you'll be workin' the hoe and loader to get out!

One of the biggest issues with that machine is brake linings sloughing off and gunking up the hydraulics (has a hyd reverser tranny). Similar to the 40 series JD - 2440, 2640, etc. Shedding the tractor out of the rain and snow really helps to minimize that problem.

My buddy paid $8,500 for the 410 he bought. It had somewhere around 4,000-4,500hrs as I recall. He has had zero problems thus far. But, he probably only puts a 100 hrs on it a year.

If I had to put a number on the 410 you're looking at (looks like a straight, clean unit) I'd guess $6,500 (Lower 48 price).

By the way... The old guy have a phone number??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm guessing its just a newer or bigger version of our JD400 backhoe and JD401C loader, both have been pretty reliable, have only split the backhoe once for a weak reverser, nothing actually wrong but the rings were cracked and leaking too much pressure off. Went ahead and did the clutch as well while it was split. Actually I split it again later for a spun rod bearing. Wanting to say they both have the 239 diesel in em, usually starts pretty good no matter how cold. Front end on the 400 is completely wore out, unless they've changed the balance of them when driving around with nothing in the bucket the fronted is light and takes a lot of pounding. Also had the backhoe apart once for a locked up differential as I recall, changed diff and brake linings while I was at it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would think auction price would be anywhere between $6500 to $10,000. I have a old straight JD 400 that is beat to hell and back and think I could get $5000 out of it. New backhoe like that is right around $100,000. My best guess is $8500.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a JD210 and agree with the light front end as others state with the 410. I like the hoe and it runs great; other than a hydraulic hose now and then, it has needed nothing. I paid 6500 for it in 2010/11 and have never regretted it. At the time, (and I was looking HARD for a hoe) it was "worth" 10G according to comparable machines/sales. I would think that 6.5-10G would be in order depending on its condition.

Mark

PS, I hope none of my Farmall compatriots nor any of my JD antagonists caught the fact that I have a JD and like it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

6k-8k


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you guys for the comments and advice, yes he does have a phone number, 2ndWindfarm, LOL! Sounds like its being offered at a very good price based upon your comments, guess I had better not fool around to much on this one if I want to move it over to my garage... Probably won't last long.

Thanks Again!


----------

